# Photos of Violet and Nosework Containers



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She looks so cute and focused. Thanks for sharing these great pics.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you, Robin. She knows her job- and loves getting paid her meaty reward. It's so fun seeing her do something she enjoys so much.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love the groom in the pictures -all poodle. She certainly was focused on the boxes.


----------



## VJM (Oct 28, 2019)

Nothing more beautiful than a gorgeous poodle displaying poodle versatility! I also love the harness: minimal but low in front and free shoulder movement. Go Violet!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Love the focus and and the groom....Good work on the ORT.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

LOVE the photos!! And how they show Violet's focus and intensity. I do nose work with my mini-poodle Topper. We started when he was 6 months old (or even younger). We started doing vehicle searches a couple of weeks ago, but haven't tried ORT. I'm so busy handling Topper that I have no photos of him working. He shows the same intensity as Violet, but his grooms never looked that classy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She’s obviously not going to miss a thing! Great nose work, Violet!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice Pics and good job! I’m partial to a Miami clip too, it’s so poodley.


----------

